# Ferry House Fish Farm, Shillingford February 2020



## mookster (Feb 24, 2020)

I bet you've all been dying to see what a sad mess the inside is now after the local morons had their way over the course of the last week, it shows just how quickly something can be ruined by loose lips that sink ships when it comes to Facebook. Hopefully the police presence there yesterday gives the owners a kick up the arse to secure it properly as it was an absolute joke until that point. It would seem the neighbours are quite rightly fed up of the sort of unsubtle morons that seem to congregate in places like this nowadays. It's such a pretty house that it deserves to be protected properly.

Anyway rant over, after some of my plans fell through I ended up going down here for a very rare solo explore. I never usually choose to explore on my own as I just don't enjoy them as much however I'd had a shite week at work among other things and badly needed to get out and about. I got down there early in the morning and in as quick as I could, and once I established there wasn't anyone lurking around relaxed a bit and began shooting, trying to work around the mess created by the knuckledraggers with less IQ points than teeth.

The large rambling house was converted into a fish farm in 1952 and then refurbished in 2003, it gained a good reputation within fisheries circles until it closed it's doors in 2018 after the deaths of it's owners. The property was handed down to family members but has been left derelict ever since.

It's a weird place this as it's got a bit of an identity crisis. Inside reminds me more of a fancy care home crossed with a family residence, with an attached conference/function hall and swimming pool. The pool room is also entirely carpeted as well which is something I've never seen before! Luckily despite the mess that has been made inside there were still a few nicer areas to shoot, particularly the sun room at the back with the wheeled wicker loungers.































































































































Thanks for looking as usual ​


----------



## ryaninherts (Feb 24, 2020)

awesome photos!! this place looks great, i would love to go in there and see it. theres so much left in there, why on earth would the people who were given this at least not sell it?? just sitting there rotting away with all that stuff in it.. i would love that lawnmover!


----------



## mookster (Feb 25, 2020)

ryaninherts said:


> awesome photos!! this place looks great, i would love to go in there and see it. theres so much left in there, why on earth would the people who were given this at least not sell it?? just sitting there rotting away with all that stuff in it.. i would love that lawnmover!



It's currently in probate with the heirs squabbling over what happens to it. It's a shame that within that time it's been attacked by morons.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 26, 2020)

That's a nice house with some mould issues. The electricity must be still connected as in the master bedroom the digital clock is working. Looks to me the house must be worth in the region of the £400K. The windows don't seem to be broken.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 26, 2020)

work Mook, looks like u got in there just in time even if its a bit trashed, its will be tight as a drum before very long!


----------



## mookster (Feb 26, 2020)

BikinGlynn said:


> work Mook, looks like u got in there just in time even if its a bit trashed, its will be tight as a drum before very long!



I bloody hope so, should stop the goons in their tracks. Just needs the owners to stop squabbling and get it sealed.


----------



## krela (Feb 28, 2020)

mookster said:


> I bloody hope so, should stop the goons in their tracks. Just needs the owners to stop squabbling and get it sealed.



They instructed their solicitors to demand I remove this thread instead...


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 29, 2020)

That looks a cracking place.
Excellent work; as always!


----------



## Bakerloouk (May 3, 2020)

What can you say morons!


----------



## old git (May 6, 2020)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> That's a nice house with some mould issues. The electricity must be still connected as in the master bedroom the digital clock is working. Looks to me the house must be worth in the region of the £400K. The windows don't seem to be broken.



and the rest. Put another 0 on that even in that condition.


----------



## stevecarmichael (Oct 10, 2020)

nice place hope you watered the plants in there


----------



## RalphWiggum (Dec 11, 2020)

Wow. I've driven past this place at least 2-3x/wk for the last 4-5yrs and have always wondered what the deal was. To be completely honest, my husband was wondering how much they'd sell it for (which I still laugh at). I knew that it'd been broken into recently as I'd seen quite a bit of caution tape, etc., around it, but I feel like caution tape is almost like a dogwhistle to the idiots in these parts. I had zero idea it was a fish farm!! I can't wait to show these pics to my husband and ask if he think we can still afford to "fix it".... LOLOLOL


----------



## night crawler (Dec 11, 2020)

Driven past it for years


----------



## Darklldo (Dec 13, 2020)

stevecarmichael said:


> nice place hope you watered the plants in there


My thoughts too, especially the Japanese maple in the pool room


----------



## Darklldo (Dec 13, 2020)

Mookster, any chance this post that you were told to take down is the reason the owners are doing something about sealing the place up? If so I'm glad. Clearly it was going to take something to make them move.
Lovely place - or could be again once the owners begin to take care of what they have.
Thanks for the photos


----------



## Andrew32 (Dec 19, 2020)

Darklldo said:


> My thoughts too, especially the Japanese maple in the pool room


I believe the vast majority of the plants in this place were fake, but it was a good year ago i was here so not quite sure


Darklldo said:


> Mookster, any chance this post that you were told to take down is the reason the owners are doing something about sealing the place up? If so I'm glad. Clearly it was going to take something to make them move.
> Lovely place - or could be again once the owners begin to take care of what they have.
> Thanks for the photos


Strangely the owners moved the vast majority of belongings out, excluding some furniture, family photos and paintings?
No real attempt to seal it up, it still open now but empty and quite boring


----------

